# Purchased Garmin eTrex 20 - What Topo Map for Virginia



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Me and my wife go trail riding for several days every month in Virginia/Blue Ridge Mountains.
Normal we keep an eye on the main trail, just in case we can't find the way back.
I just ordered the Garmin eTrex 20, just in case we really go from the main trails...any advice what Topo map I need and how to use it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You have enough memory on board to download most of the SE USA...add a microsd card and you can probably get the entire lower 48 installed on it.

No need to buy anything.

Go here: GPSFileDepot - Free Custom Garmin Maps, Ximage hosting, tutorials, articles and more for your GPSr

Read the tutorial and have a look at their forums..

Download and install mapsource, then add what ever mapset you want to mapsource....then transfer it to the device....via the transfer to device feature in mapsource.

I've got a couple of older garmins and the entire SE USA 1:24000 topo map takes up about 1.5Gb....

Easy to use, just zoom in or out and watch the track log on the display.....when you're done, upload the track log back into mapsource and save the track log....

If you want to you can import the track log into google earth.....

You're going to love it after you learn how to use it......


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello

thank you for the information....I was checking ebay...would this card work ?

Topo Map Card for Garmin Astro 220 320 Micro SD South East US | eBay


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure. The card itself will work not sure about the map. It appears to be 1:100,000 so not much detail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

